# U.S. Military Weapons Inscribed With Secret 'Jesus' Bible Codes



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 18, 2010)

Weird...

http://abcnews.go.com/print?id=9575794



> *U.S. Military Weapons Inscribed With Secret 'Jesus' Bible Codes *
> 
> *Pentagon Supplier for Rifle Sights Says It Has 'Always' Added New Testament References*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 18, 2010)

I love this line,_ "Guided by our values, we endeavor to have our products used *wherever precision aiming solutions are required* to protect individual freedom." _I dont know why, but its just funny. F***ed up, but funny.

Well its a private company and they can do whatever they wish. With a government contract, provided the adhere to the terms of the contract, theyre probably OK as I doubt there is a provision in the wording prohibiting what they are doing.

However they understand the context to which these tools are being used by US forces, and they fully understand where their products are being used. Given that, it was and is completely irresponsible, foolish and stupid to do what they did, knowing how volatile the operating environment is for US forces in Afghanistan and Iraq. I believe they have put US and Allied forces in even greater danger and have made the job much harder and more dangerous for these forces to do their respective jobs.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 19, 2010)

They had better be sure that this really REALLY doesn't violate their contract. Otherwise, the one making that decision will be in trouble fro losing a big fat government contract 

That said, I think it is a bit tasteless that the company did this, but nothing to waste emotions on. There is enough other misery in the world (even when looking only to the war in Iraq) that something as silly as this is really low on my list of things to get worked up about.


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2010)

...I guess "Front Toward Enemy" was already taken?   

I can easily see a contract being "restructured" over this.


----------



## cdunn (Jan 19, 2010)

+1 Divine to Hit bonus. That's what this is about.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bill beat me to it.  I was going to post this as it was on the news here in Michigan this morning.





 
Is the video of the news item.

The thing is, the verses are not printed on the nightscopes/trijicon nitesites.  They are "Coded".  Which it shows in the video.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 19, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> Bill beat me to it.  I was going to post this as it was on the news here in Michigan this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah; when I saw this, I looked into it a little.  I think if you had handed one to me without telling me, I wouldn't have realized that they were scriptural quotes.  And they all have something to do with light, so they're arguably related to the purpose.

I think it'll change pretty soon... at least on the sights they sell to the military and government.  I can easily see them using it as a selling point with certain demographics, though!


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 19, 2010)

I would have gone with Ezekiel 25:17.


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 19, 2010)

I once wrote 3:16 on my kali sticks. Told people it meant I just whooped their ***.


----------



## Flea (Jan 19, 2010)

One can't help but wonder what the Prince Of Peace would have to say about this.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 19, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> I would have gone with Ezekiel 25:17.


 
I rather like Psalm 144:1

Pax,

Chris


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 19, 2010)

chrispillertkd said:


> I rather like Psalm 144:1
> 
> Pax,
> 
> Chris


 

Niiiice.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 19, 2010)

Flea said:


> One can't help but wonder what the Prince Of Peace would have to say about this.



_"But now, whoever has a money belt is to take it along, likewise also a bag, and whoever has no sword is to sell his coat and buy one."_ -Luke 22:36


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 19, 2010)

Psalm 18

32 The God who girds me with strength  And makes my way blameless? 
33 He makes my feet like hinds feet,  And sets me upon my high places. 
34 He trains my hands for battle,  So that my arms can bend a bow of bronze.


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2010)

Flea said:


> One can't help but wonder what the Prince Of Peace would have to say about this.



"Eirene" doesn't always mean the English word for peace.  It can mean peace.   It can also mean prosperity, rest, or tranquility.    It does not always mean "not at war" or "not fighting".

Matthew 10 (NAB)

11-13 
Whatever town or village you enter, look for a worthy person in it, and stay there until you leave. As you enter a house, wish it peace.  If the house is worthy, let your peace come upon it; if not, let your peace return to you

34 
Do not think that I have come to bring peace upon the earth. I have come to bring not peace but the sword.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 19, 2010)

Flea said:


> One can't help but wonder what the Prince Of Peace would have to say about this.


 
"Buddy Jesus" is a fairly recent conceit.  Usually when a religion speaks of peace, it is talking about the peace that happens _within_ the religion, when everybody has adopted the same set of beliefs and behaviors.  As in, "everybody believe as I do and then we will have peace."  The belief that one should be peaceful toward ones enemies is relatively new, and most likely won't last very long.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 19, 2010)

John 2:15





> And when he had made a scourge of small cords, he drove them all out of the temple, and the sheep, and the oxen; and poured out the changers' money, and overthrew the tables


Jesus wasn't opposed to using violence when appropriate.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That is one mean looking weapon.

What possible good was done by exposing the code? Can it lead to anything but, more idiotic, knee-jerk hatred of Americans and/or Christians?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm guessing that, "Blessed are the peacemakers...," is not inscribed on these weapons.


----------



## punisher73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> I'm guessing that, "Blessed are the peacemakers...," is not inscribed on these weapons.


 

I don't think that Sam Colt put Bible verses on his tools. 

http://www.holytrinity.gen.nz/Pages/sermons/blessedpeacemakers.htm


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 19, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Can it lead to anything but, more idiotic, knee-jerk hatred of Americans and/or Christians?


 

?? By who? The people in Iraq and Afghanistan? 

They dont hate Americans because their Christian, and they dont hate Christians because their American. 

They dont like Americans and Christians because youre in their country.


----------



## Carol (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't think this is newsworthy because of its potential to spark an international incident.  I hardly think our soldiers are using night sights for evangelical purposes, if ya know what I mean.

Its newsworthy because of the economies of scale.  Do the coded messages violate the rules that were set in place?  And if so, what needs to be done, how will it be done, and who will pay for it?

Its an interesting business challenge.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 19, 2010)

It's very odd and, don't be offended, it's very American!!

Definitely something that comes under the banner of 'only in America'.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 20, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> ?? By who? The people in Iraq and Afghanistan?
> 
> They dont hate Americans because their Christian, and they dont hate Christians because their American.
> 
> They dont like Americans and Christians because youre in their country.



+1.

The war in Iraq will never end as long as the US keeps a large military presence over there. The people attacking US soldiers hate the US for destabilizing their region over the last decades, overthrowing governments and abandoning their 'allies' to suit their purposes.

The nutters and extremists would be there, with or without the US. It's just that the US has given them a very fertile soil for planting the seeds of hatred.

The bible has very little to do with it.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 20, 2010)

Carol said:


> Its newsworthy because of the economies of scale.  Do the coded messages violate the rules that were set in place?  And if so, what needs to be done, how will it be done, and who will pay for it?
> 
> Its an interesting business challenge.



Myes. also: whose head will roll?

If I was CxO of that company and found out that someone down the food chain seriously endangered a multi hundred million dollar contract for no good reason other than religious advertising, his *** would be grass.


----------



## Carol (Jan 20, 2010)

Bruno@MT said:


> Myes. also: whose head will roll?
> 
> If I was CxO of that company and found out that someone down the food chain seriously endangered a multi hundred million dollar contract for no good reason other than religious advertising, his *** would be grass.



I don't think its that dramatic.  

I think DOD put out the RFP, the contractor responeded, and the appropriate back-and-forth took place to get the sites accepted.    The article is very heavy on hand-wringing but says nothing about how this would have violated the contract.

The issue is going to be whether or not this is a violation and how it will be addressed.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 20, 2010)

If the contract specifically forbids religious phrases or symbols, then this is borderline. The contract probably does not specifically forbid the CEO to call up the pentagon and tell the generals to go **** themselves. That doesn't mean it will end without consequences now or in future bids.

Regardless, I would can the person who took the decisions.
Not doing so would
1) enforce the appearance towards other employees that this sort of thing is acceptable.
2) make it appear towards the other party / 3d parties that senior management supported this.


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Jan 21, 2010)

I just happened to be at a trade show this week and discussed this issue with a sales rep.

First, this is not a "secret".  It is a part of the serial for the individual scope.  It is not some sort of hidden number.

Second, this is the product of the founder of Trijicon.  He is a Christian and so is his family.  If you look at the "About Us" page on the website for the company, one of their company's values is morality:



> We believe that America is great when its people are good. This goodness has been based on biblical standards throughout our history and we will strive to follow those morals.


 
He has been placing Bible verses on the serial numbers of all scopes produced by the company since it was founded over 30 years ago.  This is not a recent phenomenon, or as some reaction to any war.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 22, 2010)

Hmmm...makes one wonder why this is all coming about NOW???


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2010)

Trijicon is providing mod kits for free but Gen. Petreaus is not happy. 



> But yesterday Army general David Petraeus, Central Command's top officer, called the practice "disturbing".
> 
> 
> "This is a serious concern to me and the other commanders in Iraq and Afghanistan," General Petraeus told an audience at the Centre for Strategic and International Studies in Washington.
> In a statement issued later, General Petraeus said "cultural and religious sensitivities are important considerations in the conduct of military operations".


http://www1.voanews.com/english/new...r-Bible-References-on-Gunsights-82293112.html


----------



## Bruno@MT (Jan 22, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Hmmm...makes one wonder why this is all coming about NOW???



If I were to guess in a non paranoid way, I'd say this is one of those 'public secrets' that everyone in a small group knows, and someone mentioned it to the 'wrong' person and that eprson mentioned it to his friend, and eventually it found its way to a reporter who made this public.

Every company has 'secrets' that many people are aware of, which aren't really kept secret but which they'd rather not have broadcasted in public.

As for the appropriateness of putting these references on military equipment:
Matthew 26:52
Matthew 5:44
Matthew 5:38-42


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Jan 22, 2010)

This seems to me to be an example of using religion to justify and sanctify violence. If I have a Bible verse stamped on my scope, it reminds me that god approves of what I'm doing. If my imam shows me a passage in the Koran encouraging me to destroy infidels, and then scribes that text on a bomb vest for me to detonate in a public place, then it reminds me that god approves of what I'm doing. Some internal conflict is resolved, and I feel better. This type of behavior is common to every religon, not just Christianity and Islam. 

Personally, I would be more inclined to stamp "Eat this" on my scope.


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 22, 2010)

This is much ado about nothing.  The guy probably noticed that bible passage references bear a resemblance to military designations and included them as a lark.  Jesus isn't guiding rounds downrange.


----------

